# Tractor Tire Chains



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

For those who run chains,what style do you use? Thinking about buying a set for my RWD 6640 with 18.4-34 rear tires.Less than 1 mile per day on the pavement when used.

I have looked at ladder type but was advised against them since they can slip between the treads.The duo ladder would prevent this but there is a gap between which I am concerned about making a jerking type traction.I would be concerned about the on/off traction harming the rear differential.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We ran duo ladder chains for years on a mixer wagon tractor that went a mile down gravel roads several times a day. Wore the chains but never had a problem with the tractor. I have those chains on my own mixer wagon tractor now as I don't go down the road. In some situations a 2wd with chains will get around much better than an MFD without chains.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks.That's the type of answer I am looking for.I have a loader on this tractor and use it to feed.The chains will fit my 7600 when I get it back going.

You are right about chains.I've seen a case where a 4X4 pickup would not go to the top of a hill in 4 wheel drive and,after putting chains on the rear would climb it in 2WD.Snow packed down in tracks and refrozen.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Are you looking at this for mud or ice? I had the singles for snow removal. Been sitting in a bag for a long time. They were for 16.9-30s so don't fit either tractor I have now. had the traction bar cleats and gripped well on ice but did fall in the treads a lot which was a pain. Trick was to figure out just how much play to leave so they would flop a little. I think they also make the duo ring chain for mud which may wear better for you but I never used them. BTW, with chains on a 50hp 2wd, I have pulled out 90 hp stuck 4wd tractors. just sayin, chains are boss, just a pain to put on. Also tough on shop floors...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We only ran the double o-ring chains. Little rough on the road otherwise great traction. 2 wheel drive on the mixer wagon.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My understanding is that the double O ring chains are intended more for mud use.

Quick explanation of tire chain types.

tractor-tire-chains.html


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Never had much luck with standard ladder chains. After some use 70% of the chains are between the lugs and doing nothing. Have a set of duo grip chains that do a good job and are still ok on the pavement. If things get bad I have a set of full on studded ring chains, they ride rougher than you can imagine but pull like no other.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> My understanding is that the double O ring chains are intended more for mud use.
> 
> Quick explanation of tire chain types.
> 
> tractor-tire-chains.html


Good website and cheaper than where I was looking too.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I use the Duo-Grip tire chains from www.tirechain.com on an old Allis Chalmers 175 with FEL

so far no problems, they wear good and traction is great


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ice chains on the 3910 & 5610-2, double ring chains on the 5610.

Plusses for ice chains, more bite & ride smoother.

Plusses for double ring, much less costly & easier to put on/take off.

I have used the ice chains on pavement, for over 10 years, with no harm to the pavement!


----------

